# Congratulations Kelly and Billy (Lambklly2k)(approval panel)



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly & Billy 
For being approved at panel

 

Mez and Stu

xxxxxx​


----------



## EHLD (prev. Lucas-Dunn) (Jan 17, 2004)

KELLY AND BILLY
FOR BEING APPROVED AT PANEL!!!!!!!!

LOTS OF LOVE,  AND 

EM, RICK AND EMILY
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Wondeful news (not that there was ever any doubt that you wouldn't sail through)  

See you soon

Jane
xx


----------



## Deedhappymelike! (Sep 21, 2006)

Git canny news that like! You'll have yer ain bairns in nee time hin!!!









Absolutely chuffed to bits for you both!


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

*Kelly and Billy- congratulations on being approved.....how sooooo fantastic......*

      

      

* love and hugs Milly :-**


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thankyou so much ladies, we can't celebrate with a drink until Billy finishes his driving lesson about 8pm tonight   but I might get started sooner    

Kelly + Billy 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Great news, a big congratulations, enjoy the celebrating!!

Misty C & DH & furry friends
xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congratulations to you both!    

lots of love camly xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Enjoy the drink! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Brilliant news Kelly and DH  I'm chuffed for you both!

Love

Vicki x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!

Hope you don't have too long a wait for your family.

Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations to you both, I hope you are matched with a little one (or two) very soon

pam xx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm so pleased and proud of you both, You're going to be excellent parents and these little ones are so lucky. Mummy and Daddy, start practising answering to these names....ohh proper tears of joy on my end.

Chuffed to bits for you !! I Love Happy Endings!!!  

 *Congratulations*


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Congratulations hunnie!!!
Well done thats fantastic news!
Wooohoo looking forward to next lot of news,such a special thing ur doing hunnie u and dh are going to make sumones life sooo special.

love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Brilliant news Kelly, I'm so chuffed for you both! Knew you would be fine 

     

Hope you've both got started on the  now 

See you Sat chick 

x x x​


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Way to go Kelly and Billy - not long now until we get another Mammy and Daddy on the North Easties thread.

So very pleased for you both and so well deserved.

Lots of Love
Michelle and Abi xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Kelly + Billy 

i am ever so pleased for you both, this is just the begining my dears + i wish you every happiness in the world, you will make fab parents 

xxx​


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

FAB news and no less than I expected!!!!!  It must feel great to have got through panel as it can be a bit daunting I know.  

No doubt you are celebrating like crazy right now - go for it pet!!  

What more can I say - bring on the bairns


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wanted to add my congratulations, I am delighted for you!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations to you both - it's such a wonderful feeling isn't it!

T x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi

To a special mummy and daddy in waiting. Hope your wait is not to long.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done..enjoy the celebrations!
now the waiting begins 

kj x


----------

